# São Paulo the biggest city of south hemisphere.



## caduroxbr (Dec 17, 2009)

THIS IS SÃO PAULO, the biggest city of south hemisphere, SP have about 21million of habitants in your metro area and more than 24.000.000 in your conurbated total area.

São Paulo in numbers:
São Paulo is the 1st in the numbers of helicopters.
São Paulo have more than 70 Shopping centers
São Paulo is the only city in the world who have F-1 Grand Prix and Indy
São Paulo have the biggest rich market of the south hemisphere
São Paulo have the new best metro line in the world (line 4) and the world 3 metro system in the world (in QUALITY)
São Paulo is building the biggest convention center in the world for Expo 2020
São Paulo have the best university of south america in the rank 120 of world 5.000 bests.
São Paulo is the city of museums, what you can imagine, it's possible to have a musem (high quality museums).
São Paulo is considerated the capital of world food, don't have most diversity and options of restaurants in another city in the world, São Paulo is the number one on this (São Paulo have more than 13.000 restaurants, and 15.000 bars, with more than 52 countrys especially food and the regional)
São Paulo in numbers:
160 theatres
110 museums
265 movie rooms
40 cultural centers
54 parks and green areas
7 thematic parks
6 soccer stadiums
240.000 stores
77 shoppings
59 streets specializated on 51 things
4 airports
44 air companys
240km of trains and metro lines
11 million of tourists
17 of the world 20 biggest banks

CREDITS: Tchello (the best brazilian photographer)


tchelllo said:


> Finalmente consegui fazer um apanhado de fotos da coleção bairros de São Paulo! E finalmente tbm consegui montar um thread com poucas fotos, para delírio dos que têm internet lenta :nuts:
> 
> Enfim, reuni aqui fotos que retratam uma São Paulo moderna e cosmopolita. Se aprovarem o resultado postarei em outras "bandas" do SSC.
> 
> ...


Liberdade, the biggest japantown in world















































































































































*SATELITE VIEW*









Source: Wikipédia, a Enciclopédia Livre



*SKY VIEW*

1.








Source: SkyscraperCity

2.











*CENTRAL AREA* 

1.








Foro Argentino (??)


2.








Source: Gond Wannaland.com

3.









4.








Marcelo Isidoro Alves (Tchelllo)

5.








Carlos Augusto Magalhães - gutooo

6.








Carlos Augusto Magalhães

7.








Marcelo Isidoro Alves, Tchello


*AV. PAULISTA * 

Más importante CBD de Brasil e Sudamérica.

1.








Rafael Rocam no Photobucket.com

2.










3.








Tchelllo


*BROOKLIN-BERRINI CENTRAL BUSINESS*
NEW CBD









Tchelllo









By Marcelo I. Alves









HADDAD, Fernando J. - Photobucket.com


















Carlos Alkmin no Flickr



*PARQUES*

*IBIRAPUERA PARK* / AV. Ibirapuera


















http://www.dondeviajar.es/









http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p281/tlag/ibira2.jpg

* VILA LOBOS PARK*


















http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/6920/25259522.jpg

*TRÍANON PARK*








Aces High


*Vila Olímpia *
Another CBD









Wikipédia, a enciclopédia Livre


















http://i480.photobucket.com/albums/rr164/isidoro28/vila olimpia cosmopolita/67.jpg










http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r133/dj21_01/sao paulo/ponteestaiada2.jpg


*METRÔ*









http://anselmoxavier.files.wordpress.com/2009/10/









Tchelllo









Kaschramm - Klauss Schramm









Kaschramm

*LIBERDADE, BARRIO ASIÁTICO*










*IPIRANGA MUSEUM*









http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/3963/img4224z.jpg
Aces High


.
.
* São Paulo have more than 170 nationalitys!*











Tchelllo - Marcelo Isidoro Alves[/QUOTE]


----------



## caduroxbr (Dec 17, 2009)

SÃO PAULO METRO SYSTEM (NEW LINE 4)

São Paulo Metro System (new line) with driverless trains
*Estação Faria Lima*
1 A estação, com 20 metros de profundidade, contará com dois acessos. Somente um deles está concluído e sendo utilizado.

2 









3









4









5









6









7









8 Os *trens* foram fabricados na Coreia do Sul, pela Hyundai Rotem, e alcançam a velocidade de até 80 km / h.









9 









10









11 É possível ver os túneis e estações em construção no trecho entre as estações Faria Lima e Paulista.









12










16 Estação Paulista. 










17









18









19









20









21









22









23









24









25 . 









26









27









28









29


----------



## caduroxbr (Dec 17, 2009)

São Paulo is building the biggest convention center in the world, for EXPO 2020.
São Paulo is building the biggest monorail system in the world.

BONUS! Landing in Sao Paulo Congonhas Airport:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really good, very nice photos from Sao Paulo


----------



## caduroxbr (Dec 17, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Really good, very nice photos from Sao Paulo


Thanks!


----------



## _febo (Oct 16, 2009)

Amazing thread! Amazing city!!

Nothing compares with a breakfast in Vila Madá neigbourhood.
Nothing compares with take a saturday walk in Jardins, Liberdade, Consolação or even downtown!
Nothing compares with the night-life of SAMPA.. Lions, The Week, Pink Elephant, D-edge..

This city is incomparable!! :cheers:


----------



## Sramaya (Jun 6, 2010)

Sao Paulo is so massive. Beautiful metro besides.


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

SÃO PAULO I LOVE U


----------



## CalmWater (Oct 8, 2009)

Gorgeous!
love Brazil :3


----------



## caduroxbr (Dec 17, 2009)

Ty


----------



## lfernand (May 28, 2008)

Great photos from this gigantic city.


----------



## leo_MG (May 26, 2010)

wonderfull and complete thread!


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Great thread.


----------



## caduroxbr (Dec 17, 2009)

=)


----------



## O viajante (Jan 22, 2010)

"BONUS! Landing in Sao Paulo Congonhas Airport:"

WOW
WTF
OMG


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome caduroxbr  btw couple new photos (updates) would be great i think...


----------



## dj21 (Dec 29, 2006)

Those photos are amazing...and the new metro line is really good.


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Wonderful pictures... :bow:


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

caduroxbr said:


> São Paulo is building the biggest convention center in the world, for EXPO 2020.
> São Paulo is building the biggest monorail system in the world.
> 
> BONUS! Landing in Sao Paulo Congonhas Airport:


I just love this. Hope you don't mind if I post this in the Australian forum.


----------



## dj21 (Dec 29, 2006)

AMazing


----------



## RogerioAndrade (Sep 12, 2008)

_febo said:


> Amazing thread! Amazing city!!
> 
> Nothing compares with the night-life of SAMPA.. Lions, The Week, Pink Elephant, D-edge..


You forget to mention Pacha Sao Paulo. :lol: Everybody knows that it´s a franchise from the famous Pacha Ibiza, but both Pacha SP and D-Edge are among the 30 best clubs, according to British Publication DJ Mag.

We all know that Sao Paulo has not the touristic appeal that other Brazilian cities have, like Salvador or Rio de Janeiro... just because Sao Paulo is a city that do not follow the forest & beach stereotype that is common in Brazilian culture. This is a point of controversy even in Brazil, where some people insist in saying that the city has a lot of problems.

Yes, it has problems, like any other big city in a developing country. But for the ones who dare to live or visit it, the city has a lot, I mean, A LOT to offer. Nightlife is only part of the story. There´s so much going on in leisure, music shows, museums, festivals, sports.... its even possible to have a waterfall bath at Cantareira Park, inside the city !

I just would like to paulistanos to take better care of the city....


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

I hope this Gigapano wasn't shown here yet. I found it awesome!
http://gigapan.org/gigapans/87f07e53d32670b2eb794d07fec04e8c/


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

http://gigapan.org/gigapans/47710/ :drool:


----------



## Slice Shot (Jan 17, 2010)

I love SP


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

new photos
Metro








r7.com









































































http://arvoresdesaopaulo.wordpress.com/fotos-arvores-e-florestas/


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

new photos
Metro








r7.com

















































































http://arvoresdesaopaulo.wordpress.com/fotos-arvores-e-florestas/


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Amazing compilation!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Love that B/W shot! Would love to see a present day comparison.


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Paulista Avenue evolution trough the times*

*1891*










*1902*










*1928*










*1965*










*2000.....2010*


----------



## RenatoSayer (Feb 19, 2010)

Go SP! :rock:


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

hehe São Paulo is in my mind the most intersting and cosmopolitan city of South America.


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Portuguese Language Museam*


----------



## Slice Shot (Jan 17, 2010)

The Museum of the Portuguese Language in an older britsh station, the São Paulo´s typical mix kay:


----------



## speed_demon (Jun 2, 2007)

Sao Paulo in the 16th century:


















Sao Paulo in the 21st century


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

São paulo bY STREET VIEW


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks EngenX for the SV pics!  :cheers2:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Absolutely gorgeous. Regards.*


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

how much green space does São Paulo have?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing and really very nice photos and street views about Sao Paulo


----------



## Carcará (Aug 5, 2010)

èđđeůx;65771359 said:


> how much green space does São Paulo have?


I think are 54. And the city is still planning to build the largest urban linear park in the world.


----------

